# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Biofuel / Ethanol

## ryantdoyle

Hey Guys, 
I recently purchased a 'mood flame' from dusk for the table on my deck, it runs on an eco fuel (Ethanol type UN 1170 rectified alcohol denatured with Tertiary Butyl Alcohol 0.25%).  
Does anyone know where I could buy this in bulk? A 1 litre bottle from Dusk, and as awesome as it looks, it doesnt burn for too long and costs $20 for a litre! 
Would be interested in buying this in bulk (perhaps a 5l container) to keep me stocked up  :Smilie:  
Thanks for the help, 
Ryan,

----------


## watson

I'd try Metho.....missus bought an ethanol stove ....and that's what it uses. 
Test it...carefully

----------


## SilentButDeadly

You can not buy ethanol in bulk without a licence.   
It is considered a controlled substance due to its favoured status in the back yard production of illegal mood altering substances....

----------


## Bloss

No but you can by 25L containers of methylated spirits which is simply denatured ethanol .  .  . try here: Methylated Spirits 25L - WF Plastic Pty Ltd or here: Industrial Methylated Spirits 25 Litre Drum. Its all here at Bulkwholesale.com.au

----------


## watson

:What he said: 
and what I said.   

> I'd try Metho.....missus bought an ethanol stove ....and that's what it uses

----------


## Bloss

Sorry about the echo . . . :Wink:   :Redface:

----------


## watson

:Rotfl:  
Hardest bit is getting them to deliver here.

----------


## Bloss

> Hardest bit is getting them to deliver here.

  Tell 'em it's a satellite suburb of Bung Bong . . . they're sure to know where to go then . . .  :Biggrin:

----------

